# NEWB here, need advice on tie down straps



## JohnnyP

Just found the site and I appreciate all of the information contained here. Need some advice on straps and length to transport 4x6 round bales on my 32' tandem trailer. If I lay 10 on the first level and one row centered on top, will 30' straps work? Do I need 2" or 3" wide straps? My hay supplier is only a couple of miles away, but next year I may have to travel further. Just want to be safe.

Thanks for replies

John


----------



## somedevildawg

I can use 30' straps but my bales ain't no where near 6' tall...gonna be close depending on how dense those bales are....


----------



## NewBerlinBaler

I'm hauling eight 4x5 rounds at a time on a 20-foot flat bed. First time I loaded the trailer, I tried to secure them with 2"x27' ratchet straps (common size, available locally). The straps were too short and I had to make up the difference with 6' slings (major pain). The wife ordered two 2"x40' ratchet straps from Amazon.com and now we have some excess length to deal with (minor problem). One strap goes over the top of each of the two rows of 4 bales that are placed side-by-side.

I assume your plan is to put a strap around each row of five on the bottom and place another strap on the row centered on the top. I think 2" wide straps will be plenty for your load - at least the lower tier. In my experience, the flat spot on the bottom of the bale prevents them from rolling.

However, you're not going to get a 30-foot strap around five 6-foot round bales - even the lower tier. And even a 40-foot strap may not get around the upper tier. Have you put a tape-measure or rope around the stack to determine the required length?


----------



## bluefarmer

Tie across the trailer, not length wise, unless you got five foot wide 6 foot tall bales 27x2 will work, I wish I had a dollar for every bale I have hauled.


----------



## swmnhay

bluefarmer said:


> Tie across the trailer, not length wise, unless you got five foot wide 6 foot tall bales 27x2 will work, I wish I had a dollar for every bale I have hauled.


Me too.I should of kept track.I have about 300,000 miles on my 98 trailer that usually never gets over 85 miles from home.

 About 100,000 bales.Alot of them are hauled twice.


----------

